# Do the Mac Pro graphics cards run in SLI?



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm about to order a Mac Pro for editing HDV,and I want to know if..

a) Getting two Nvidia cards will make any difference.

b) If the two cards I get will be running in SLI.

Does anyone know?


----------



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

Turns out they don't. Thanks, mac-forums.com


----------

